# Ankona SUV 17 in the works!



## noeettica

The more I Look at these Boats The More I Like 'em !!!

Dave


----------



## Gramps

I have two words for ya... but this is a family forum!  You're a lucky man.   But what, no yellow?


----------



## jgregory01

without getting exact or too into your business. Would you mind giving a ball park figure of the cost of your finished boat? What accessories/fit'n'finish did you order? Thanks.


----------



## HighSide25

soo.... how much longer???


----------



## out-cast

> I have two words for ya... but this is a family forum!  You're a lucky man.   But what, no yellow?


Yellow's too expensive ;D



> without getting exact or too into your business. Would you mind giving a ball park figure of the cost of your finished boat? What accessories/fit'n'finish did you order? Thanks.


Pm sent. As for rigging....stay tuned :-X



> soo.... how much longer???


Might be out of the mold this weekend. No set date of completion yet.


----------



## oysterbreath

> I have two words for ya... but this is a family forum!  You're a lucky man.   But what, no yellow?
> 
> 
> 
> Yellow's too expensive ;D
> .
Click to expand...

See, a REAL fisherman would have ponied up the extra coin for yellow! J/K lol

Man, I AM HAPPY FOR YA'!
This is the first client SUV17 right? Man, such GREAT timing! Keep the pictures coming. The SUV17 is on the top of my list the 14 used to be on top)!


----------



## Guest

Nice! What are your build plans?


----------



## MATT

Well all I have to say is you are a very lucky Man.........I am still waiting for the build pic's......get moving......still waiting.........anything yet??


----------



## out-cast

> Nice! What are your build plans?





> without getting exact or too into your business. Would you mind giving a ball park figure of the cost of your finished boat? What accessories/fit'n'finish did you order? Thanks.


Pm sent. As for rigging....stay tuned :-X


----------



## Capt_David

That is the same color as my orginial 14. I am going to make a drive one of these days.


----------



## out-cast

Here she is out of the mold!


----------



## Gramps

Nice! That is a killer hull and I can not wait to see it progress.

Oh, you'd better check that hull carefully, someone may have left a banana in there...


----------



## makin moves

looks sweet, this is now the hard part once it comes out of the mold waiting untill it is finished seems like it takes for ever. congrats keep us posted


----------



## oysterbreath

> Here she is out of the mold!


Ohhhhhhhhhh man, I bet you have a hard time getting sleep at night knowing that each day brings you closer to putting that thing in the water. It's like reliving Christmas eve, over and over again huh?


----------



## paint it black

SWEET!

Can't wait to see one of these in person.


----------



## skinnywater3

Glad to see ankona to step into the macroskiff game


----------



## Guest

I hope I get the first Bonefish trip!


----------



## paint it black

> Glad to see ankona to step into the macroskiff game


Macro?
I'm sure this is still a Micro. 

Plus, they have the Greyhound and Tortuga skiffs that are larger skiffs. 
Not to mention the new......... lol


----------



## noeettica

I have a customer ... Her Husband is a VERY ANAL "Pro Basser" I told her to pack a Banana in his Lunch ... LOL

I just Do NOT Get the Whole Banana "MYTH" ...





> Nice! That is a killer hull and I can not wait to see it progress.
> 
> Oh, you'd better check that hull carefully, someone may have left a banana in there...


----------



## MATT

I better get a call to go fishing. Making me wait this long and no build pic's that's just not right.....


----------



## out-cast

> I hope I get the first Bonefish trip!


You know it!


> Not to mention the new......... lol


Ssshhhhh! ;D


> I better get a call to go fishing. Making me wait this long and no build pic's that's just not right.....


Of course you will Matt! These are the only pictures for now. I've been working like crazy and haven't been to the shop in awhile


----------



## noeettica

Nice thing is we al LOVE to hear about your new Boat ...

Not Like the "other" Place with all the Yellowfin "SNITS" !!!


----------



## out-cast

> Nice thing is we al LOVE to hear about your new Boat ...
> 
> Not Like the "other" Place with all the Yellowfin "SNITS" !!!


It amazes me the difference in results on the same thread else where. It's like they enjoy hearing themselves talk/type ;D


----------



## firecat1981

What is this "other" place you speak of?


----------



## skinnywater3

> What is this "other" place you speak of?


http://www.inshore-fishing.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=24261


----------



## out-cast

And FS.


----------



## firecat1981

Wow, I understand now why I'm not on that site anymore. Thanks everyone for keeping microskiff civilized.


----------



## saltandson

Can't wait to see more! This boat has me on the edge of my seat! This might be my dreamskiff/family boat! Hope you get a chance to steal away from work and go see her!


----------



## JimCameron

Mel, et. al. do a great job. It is a beautiful boat, enjoy!!


----------



## out-cast

Should have some additional pics after today. I hope to get a chance to stop by the shop and finally see it in person.


----------



## TidewateR

...looking foward to the pictures!!


----------



## wbusbee

Got a quick look at your 17 Thursday pm when I picked up
my Copperhead. Looks real nice, you will enjoy..


----------



## DJ

LoboII you just picked up a copperhead where are the pics???? do share


----------



## wbusbee

Cru
Yes I'll share tomorrow. My son came down from your area
for a visit yesterday and have not had a chance to get pics.
Had to make a Costco run for him and now something about he and 
girlfriend need someone to take them out to dinner.
Today has  been rain all afternoon.
Also I need to get with you on the "shifter" .
But OC's Native 17 hull looked real nice.


----------



## out-cast




----------



## Green_Hornet

That is a nice color. Won't be long now!


----------



## saltandson

Impatient can't wait to see more pics BUMP!


----------



## out-cast

Haven't had a chance to get by there lately. Might be another week or two because of work. :-/


----------



## saltandson

ok well than I will have to be as patient as you! I'm sure this boat is in your dreams at night! I'm so excited about the possibilities of this boat!


----------



## out-cast

Just a tease.


----------



## Gramps

Oh mama! That's just not fair.


----------



## MATT

That last pic just pissed me off...I want to see it all...this aint no adult show that only little teaser shots are shown.....I may just have to drive down there and take a few real pic's... ;D


----------



## pole_position

How did I not see this thread? I knew you had something in the works congrads Justin [smiley=1-beer-german.gif] [smiley=1-beer-german.gif]


----------



## out-cast

> Oh mama! That's just not fair.


 


> That last pic just pissed me off...I want to see it all...this aint no adult show that only little teaser shots are shown.....I may just have to drive down there and take a few real pic's... ;D


I wanted to wait until it was trimmed up and complete before posting a centerfold shot 


> How did I not see this thread? I knew you had something in the works congrads Justin [smiley=1-beer-german.gif] [smiley=1-beer-german.gif]


Hey Mark! Long time no talk amigo. Haven't seen any feeshin reports from ya? Say hi to the Mrs for me.


----------



## pole_position

Will do ,we are going this afternoon based on the weather ,its been to hot and just been beachin it mostly.I lost you # in my old phone can you pm me?We want to go to a fish camp near you in Jensen, we'll wait untill your new ride is ready though.


----------



## out-cast

Pm sent.


----------



## saltandson

Go on and tease us all with another pic, please! I know they say it's the same layout as the 14' but I'm dying to see more of the details/possibilities the 17' has to offfer! Can't wait to see how you customize and rig yours!


----------



## out-cast

The cap and rear box are a bit different than the 14. And yes, the possibilities ARE endless. She's top secret until it's completely. With the exception of a few tease pics and of course the locals that visit Mel frequently ;D Went to Ankona this past Sunday to make a few decisions and shoot the chit. Forgot my camera :-/ so no new pics. Also saw a few other members boats in the works. All at different stages. We expect it to be complete by next month. I'll try to get some pics in the next week. Patience, it will be worth the wait


----------



## Gramps

Blah blah blah all talk and no action Justin. I think this is all just shenanigans played with camera angles & small pictures... [smiley=1-hypno.gif]


No full reveal pictures, no proof!


----------



## iMacattack

Several weeks ago microskiff.com received an invitation to preview the skiff on the water. 

Due to confidentiality I must reserve the bulk of my thoughts on this skiff. I will say that despite a few items that we felt could use minor addressing the skiff has developed admirably.

We look forward to an opportunity to do a full review soon.

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop




----------



## Flyline

Wow! She is beauiful! I may want to stop by the shop tomorrow to check it out if its not too far from Matt's. When the shop is open tomorrow?


----------



## Gramps

See Ron is doing it now too! Look how short the "17" is on the trailer! [smiley=1-lmao.gif]

Ron - I want performance #'s on that Seafoam boat ASAP!


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop

> See Ron is doing it now too! Look how short the "17" is on the trailer!  [smiley=1-lmao.gif]
> 
> Ron - I want performance #'s on that Seafoam boat ASAP!


LOL.

Can't wait to get numbers on the Key Lime boat myself.  Truth is I may actually have numbers from my demo boat with a 50 before.  We are going through the "wouldn't it be nice if ......" phase right now and I just want a hull and cap..


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop




----------



## MATT

something looks up side down to me......and Gramps Ron is told that things look short all the time...


----------



## out-cast

Come on Ron!!! I was doing so well with tease pictures  ;D Nothing is upside down Matt. The rear box is just fresh out of the mold and still needs to be cut and fit. The count down begins.


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop

> Come on Ron!!! I was doing so well with tease pictures  ;D Nothing is upside down Matt. The rear box is just fresh out of the mold and still needs to be cut and fit. The count down begins.


 ;D ;D


----------



## makin moves

so is the key lime green 17 yours ron?


----------



## out-cast

> so is the key lime green 17 yours ron?


I think it's fish_cane's
http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1276188956/12#12


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop

> so is the key lime green 17 yours ron?
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's fish_cane's
> http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1276188956/12#12
Click to expand...

Yep.

You two just keep telling Mel "it would be nice if ........" and I'll get the first one yet.  ;D ;D ;D I just want a hull and a cap in any stock color/colors. Motor is sitting on a stand just waiting.    I'm half tempted to leave the Brandon Tourney and go to da Fort and build one if the mold is empty.


----------



## makin moves

I dont think we will be seeing that mold sit empty anytime soon ;D


----------



## Gramps

> I dont think we will be seeing that mold sit empty anytime soon ;D



No.


----------



## makin moves

My mother and father have a two toned fully decked out 17 being done next


----------



## bamboobill

I'll stick my figurative oar in the water and say that the key lime hull is mine.  And Ron - there are a couple things I'd like you to talk to Mel about.    Kidding!  Don't want to delay completion anymore than I may have.

out-cast - are you gonna continue with the teases?  I'd like to hear how you're setting your boat up.


----------



## makin moves

fish_cane that color is awsome keep pics coming


----------



## out-cast

> fish_cane that color is awsome keep pics coming


Indeed!! It looks killer in person.

fish_cane: It's more fun to tease  

50qt Ankona cooler
72qt Livewell/cooler
Some aluminum-a bit different than you'd expect. 
40 Tohatsu
Trolling Motor
And more of the usual equipment.

After this being said.......stay tuned :-X


----------



## bamboobill

> fish_cane that color is awsome keep pics coming
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed!! It looks killer in person.
> 
> fish_cane: It's more fun to tease
> 
> 50qt Ankona cooler
> 72qt Livewell/cooler
> Some aluminum-a bit different than you'd expect.
> 40 Tohatsu
> Trolling Motor
> And more of the usual equipment.
> 
> After this being said.......stay tuned :-X
Click to expand...

Yeah, Ron says that color is even better looking in person.

Here's a little of my setup:

12 gal. fuel cell forward
Crustacean well aft (if Mel can figure out how to squeeze it in)
QR trolling motor bracket and prewire, for future use
Tohatsu 40 TLDI Tiller, T&T on console

Not much aluminum on mine.  I plan to pole mine old school - from the bow.


----------



## makin moves

you guys are going to love that motor it should be the perfect set up for that boat


----------



## oysterbreath

freaking WOW!
I might have to take yet another road trip!

How long is that thing when sitting on the trailer...seems I have forgotten.

I would do that boat with the same exact layout as Mel's blue tiller model.


----------



## out-cast

> freaking WOW!
> I might have to take yet another road trip!
> 
> How long is that thing when sitting on the trailer...seems I have forgotten.
> 
> I would do that boat with the same exact layout as Mel's blue tiller model.


With a swing tongue trailer it will fit in my garage  Under 20'


----------



## MATT

> freaking WOW!
> I might have to take yet another road trip!
> 
> How long is that thing when sitting on the trailer...seems I have forgotten.
> 
> I would do that boat with the same exact layout as Mel's blue tiller model.
> 
> 
> 
> With a swing tongue trailer it will fit in my garage  Under 20'
Click to expand...

If not you can keep it in my garge and I will have it ready to fish when you call..


----------



## deerfly

I'm really looking forward to seeing first hand and messing around in one of these too. Come on Ron, start throwing your weight around and get one of those babies over here to play with.


----------



## flyfshrmn82

Sounds like a great boat. It seems like it is taking for ever...I know you can't rush perfection and patients is a virtue, but I want to see the final outcome....Today. Keep us all posted.


----------



## Gramps

Hey Justin, when is that hatch option going to be available?


----------



## out-cast

> Hey Justin, when is that hatch option going to be available?


Right before the stick pin cup holder captain command center ;D


----------



## Guest

So, what were the final numbers in terms of speed, draft etc........seemed like all that info has been kept in the dark. I know what Mel was hoping for.


----------



## copperhead

Not really keeping them in the dark, we're just waiting to post numbers for a completely finished, loaded production boat. We ended up doing a completely new deck, back deck and locker assembly and have just finished all the new molds and only have projected weights for the components. So far tho', the basic hull has exceeded our expectations.


----------



## bamboobill

Coming along.


----------



## makin moves

nice


----------



## TidewateR

i love it....thanks for the update


----------



## johnmauser

looking really nice.

Is that seat/storage locker in the last pic going to be the standard one offered, or was that a custom customer request.


----------



## out-cast

> looking really nice.
> 
> Is that seat/storage locker in the last pic going to be the standard one offered, or was that a custom customer request.


Available option with the cap/deck, right Mel? They will build just about anything you want as far as options go. Here is a link for the 14' to give you an idea of options. http://www.ankonaboats.com/suv.html


----------



## bamboobill

> looking really nice.
> 
> Is that seat/storage locker in the last pic going to be the standard one offered, or was that a custom customer request.


out-cast is correct.  The locker box is an add-on option to the deck cap.  In my case, there will be a hinged rear deck that will cover the box and make it pretty much water proof (also an add-on option which is how all the boxes I've seen are finished off).  My box will be glassed in, and the deck will be set up so it can be locked.  Helps keep my stuff from walking away.


----------



## oysterbreath

out-cast, I was at the shop earlier today... I have to say that the key lime is looking a wee bit better than the blue.  

Mel, I'm really dig'n what you've done with the cap at the transom. It looks much more highend now...don't go changing that price point though! lol


----------



## out-cast

> out-cast, I was at the shop earlier today... I have to say that the key lime is looking a wee bit better than the blue.
> l



Gee, thanks. My fishing buddy list just got shorter :-?


----------



## oysterbreath

> out-cast, I was at the shop earlier today... I have to say that the key lime is looking a wee bit better than the blue.
> l
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, thanks. My fishing buddy list just got shorter :-?
Click to expand...

dOH!!!!!


----------



## bamboobill

> out-cast, I was at the shop earlier today... I have to say that the key lime is looking a wee bit better than the blue.
> l
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, thanks. My fishing buddy list just got shorter :-?
Click to expand...

That's OK - I think my fishing buddy list just got longer.


----------



## out-cast

> out-cast, I was at the shop earlier today... I have to say that the key lime is looking a wee bit better than the blue.
> l
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, thanks. My fishing buddy list just got shorter :-?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's OK - I think my fishing buddy list just got longer.
Click to expand...

Easy there, thread hijacker


----------



## paint it black

lol


----------



## bamboobill

> out-cast, I was at the shop earlier today... I have to say that the key lime is looking a wee bit better than the blue.
> l
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, thanks. My fishing buddy list just got shorter :-?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's OK - I think my fishing buddy list just got longer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Easy there, thread hijacker
Click to expand...

Yeah, problem is I've begun to _feel_ like a thread hijacker.  :-[ Not sure how that happened.  I'm gonna blame Ron - I think he's the one that posted the first pics of that key lime boat here. It's nice to have a scapegoat.


----------



## out-cast

No worries, it's all in fun. Just quit outshining me


----------



## oysterbreath

> No worries, it's all in fun. Just quit outshining me


Just wait till Gramps gets started!
I think you may have become his SUV Guinea pig! lol


----------



## out-cast

> No worries, it's all in fun. Just quit outshining me
> 
> 
> 
> Just wait till Gramps gets started!
> I think you may have become his SUV Guinea pig! lol
Click to expand...

We've been bouncing so many ideas off of each other. We'll probably end up with the same boat, but in different colors ;D


----------



## jrod0785

Any more updates on the boat?? I am dying to see some more pics!! I dream every day of ordering a boat from Ankona...I got about two more years and my truck will be paid off...LOL...So I got awhile before that will happen. So keep the pics a coming!!! Its lookin great!!


----------



## flyfshrmn82

What's taking so long. Out with it already. A couple more months and it will have taken longer to build than my boat...  Just excited to see it..... Before the rally maybe...?


----------



## out-cast

Several changes during the build has caused several new molds to be made. As well as me not being available often enough to make decisions or me changing things around. Besides, I wouldn't want a boat that's slapped together in a matter of a couple weeks. Should be complete by the end of this month. Fish_cane's will likely be done sooner. Patience swampy, you'll get a chance to fish it 


Fine...here's another teaser


----------



## HighSide25

looks good to me. strap a motor on her and lets fish


----------



## jrod0785

Is the rear deck going to be similar to the smaller SUV??


----------



## makin moves

it will be worth the wait its really looking great


----------



## oysterbreath

Outcast...you changing color again? I thought you were doing the tan interior???


----------



## bamboobill

Out-cast - thanks for posting that pic.  I can see enough of...errr...that ugly green boat    to see that the deck is on and final assembly is well under way.  I'm stoked!


----------



## greenwater

How's my Copperhead looking? Desert Sand hull, light yellow deck. I haven't seen pictures in a while, but I'll be picking her up this weekend.


----------



## out-cast

> How's my Copperhead looking? Desert Sand hull, light yellow deck. I haven't seen pictures in a while, but I'll be picking her up this weekend.


Last I saw it was being prepped for rigging. The Ankona family is definitely growing 

D-man......I was pretty hesitant on in interior/deck color. I was afraid of going too dark and not being able to fish barefoot ;D Mel mixed up a few colors and I finally made a decision. It's more of a creamy tan than brown, looks great in person.

PCFisherman- The deck is similar but not the same. The cap wraps all the way around the transom area unlike the 14'er and the front and rear deck are longer. They also incorporated a slight convex into the front deck of the cap.

Bill-I knew I should've cropped the picture  ;D


----------



## paint it black

Can't wait till the flamingo to islamorada run.
I want to check one of these out in person!

Hope you guys make it.
I know Mel said he plans on bringing down a 17.


----------



## out-cast

> Can't wait till the flamingo to islamorada run.
> I want to check one of these out in person!
> 
> Hope you guys make it.
> I know Mel said he plans on bringing down a 17.


The fam and I plan on being there


----------



## paint it black

> Can't wait till the flamingo to islamorada run.
> I want to check one of these out in person!
> 
> Hope you guys make it.
> I know Mel said he plans on bringing down a 17.
> 
> 
> 
> The fam and I plan on being there
Click to expand...


Cool, instead of it being a "microskiff crossing" it's looking to be more of an "ankona crossing". lol

You know, except Alonzo on the Maverick and Jan in the waterman.


----------



## bamboobill

> Bill-I knew I should've cropped the picture  ;D


lol


----------



## johnmauser

> looking really nice.
> 
> Is that seat/storage locker in the last pic going to be the standard one offered, or was that a custom customer request.
> 
> 
> 
> out-cast is correct.  The locker box is an add-on option to the deck cap.  In my case, there will be a hinged rear deck that will cover the box and make it pretty much water proof (also an add-on option which is how all the boxes I've seen are finished off).  My box will be glassed in, and the deck will be set up so it can be locked.  Helps keep my stuff from walking away.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the info. Man, I've got so many options floating around in my head for when I order my 17. I went from a 25 and a tiller console to now leaning towards a 40 tohatsu remote and a side console. Can't wait until these first two boats are finished so I can start talking to Mel about options and prices. Please keep the pics coming!!!


----------



## copperhead

Some Numbers...threw on our 25 Yammie on fish-cane's boat.   3 people, full cooler  , fishing gear so pretty good load - on a plane @ 11 mph, cruise @ 18-19, 24.5 @ wot. Sub 6" poling draft to bottom of underbody hull strakes.  A bit breezy out today, gusts to 25kts!


----------



## johnmauser

Looks great Mel.


----------



## Gramps

Beautiful, great numbers with a 25, affordable, dry ride (if the same as the 14)... Mel, you should just quit now while you're ahead! ;D

Fish_Cane - I am seriously envious! That color is great and it will be a speed demon! 

[smiley=carcrash.gif]

Yo Justin, where's your boat?


----------



## out-cast

I guess I should start my own thread [smiley=throwcomputer.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif]


----------



## skinnywater3

the boat looks good. very fishable layout


----------



## pescador72

havent been on this forum in a while, anyone know the technical specs of the SUV17?


----------



## out-cast

I believe:

17'2"
68" Beam
50hp max
Draft 5-6"
And maybe 330lbs.


----------



## oysterbreath

> I guess I should start my own thread [smiley=throwcomputer.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif]


Yeah dude! Start your own freaking thread!
Dang, thread re-hijacker!  lol

Mel, great looking skiff! I can't wait for my next trip to Ankona! It's like Disney world for the boatless!

Now I really have to figure out which boat fits me better...the copperhead, 14, or the 17!

So how does she pole compared to the copperhead?

BTW, ya' know you could have posted some higher res images...some of us have desktop space that needs attention!


----------



## pescador72

thanks outcast


----------



## bamboobill

Holy Shite!  She's almost done!  Motor, trailer, and electrical rigging is all that's left, I reckon.  A week, maybe two 'til I can pick her up.   ;D Ain't she purty?


----------



## oysterbreath

> Holy Shite!  She's almost done!  Motor, trailer, and electrical rigging is all that's left, I reckon.  A week, maybe two 'til I can pick her up.   ;D  Ain't she purty?


Sure is...think you could post some high res pictures when ya' get her?


----------



## bamboobill

Will do. I'll do Justin a favor and put them somewhere else, though.


----------



## out-cast




----------



## tguasjr

Looking good! cant wait to see it finished.


----------



## oysterbreath

NOW that's looking real good Josh! Finally, an opportunity to steal the thread back! I think that once you take possession of that rig you should write up a really good comparison of the 14 and 17. Yeah, alot of the difference would be common sense differences but I'm sure there would be a few differences that only someone with experience with both would be aware of...


----------



## out-cast

> NOW that's looking real good Josh! Finally, an opportunity to steal the thread back! I think that once you take possession of that rig you should write up a really good comparison of the 14 and 17. Yeah, alot of the difference would be common sense differences but I'm sure there would be a few differences that only someone with experience with both would be aware of...


Josh? Great, another person thread jacking? J/K It's Justin, not Josh. Got it Dwayne? ;D


----------



## pole_position

thats jason not Justin remeber its almost halloweenn LOl
;D


----------



## Gramps

What color(s) did you choice for the webbing? Any more discussion on the aluminum? When is your motor getting in?


[smiley=waiting.gif] I'm getting impatient, can you tell?


----------



## out-cast

Webbing is black and bluranium. Trailer is on order. Trying to get enough motors ordered to save on freight. Waiting on you Scott ;D


----------



## Gramps

> Waiting on you Scott ;D



Pfffft, tell your Pappy & 2nd cousin to quit working on the Party Pin and build muh boat! ;D


----------



## out-cast

Now THAT was good funny!! [smiley=1-lmao.gif]


----------



## paint it black

> Waiting on you Scott ;D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pfffft, tell your Pappy & 2nd cousin to quit working on the Party Pin and build muh boat!  ;D
Click to expand...


Scott???
You put yours on order????
If so, congrats!


----------



## fastglass

Are you gonna post more pics?


----------



## fastglass

Sooooo Sorry, gotta see some other pics. From that veiw it is one ugly boat! Sorry but us crackers tell it like it is!


----------



## out-cast

> Sooooo Sorry, gotta see some other pics. From that veiw it is one ugly boat! Sorry but us crackers tell it like it is!


Post some pics of your skiff, cracker :. As the build progresses I'll post more pics.


----------



## out-cast

Made it by the shop today. On it's way to final rigging. 

Interior color








And some interior shots


----------



## Lil_Tate

> Sooooo Sorry, gotta see some other pics. From that veiw it is one ugly boat! Sorry but us crackers tell it like it is!



is this a joke?
if not, what the F is wrong with u dude


----------



## MATT

O-C looking Good Bro, is the coffin box rigged as live well or dry storage ? I know if Curtis was your fishing buddy it would have to be a cooler.

MATT


----------



## out-cast

> is the coffin box rigged as?
> 
> MATT


It's roughly 18gal with 1.5" of foam all around and plumbed for a livewell or used as a cooler.


----------



## Guest

There is only one word for that "TIGHT"


----------



## paint it black

Greatness!


----------



## noeettica

I Don't  know what you are on !  All Ankona Skiffs are Beautifull !!!

Now THIS is an UGLY Boat !!!














> Sooooo Sorry, gotta see some other pics. From that veiw it is one ugly boat! Sorry but us crackers tell it like it is!


----------



## jrod0785

Looking awesome out-cast!!!


----------



## jimbarn1961

Justin,
We need pix, and slime Now get cracken LOL
You are gonna miss the whole fall mullet run ;D :-[

Oh, if if I did not say that is one sweet SKIFF. Hope to have one someday myself.

Let me know when ready we can meet up at round island and I will bring the one and only UGLY skiff. ;D


----------



## tguasjr

Looking good brother. We need more pics!!


----------



## iMacattack

> I Don't  know what you are on !  All Ankona Skiffs are Beautifull !!!
> 
> Now THIS is an UGLY Boat !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooo Sorry, gotta see some other pics. From that veiw it is one ugly boat! Sorry but us crackers tell it like it is!
Click to expand...

Be nice noe.


----------



## MATT

> is the coffin box rigged as?
> 
> MATT
> 
> 
> 
> It's roughly 18gal with 1.5" of foam all around and plumbed for a livewell or used as a cooler.
Click to expand...

That's going to be the best set up, full of pin fish in ENP and cold ones when you head to the Cove.......Can I tell folks that I knew you when?


----------



## out-cast

[/quote].......Can I tell folks that I knew you when?[/quote]

;D Matt who? I don't know anyone by that name :-/ ;D


----------



## Gramps

Dang man you're like a drug dealer, giving us just enough of a taste to stay hooked! I call dibs on the first wet test! ;D


----------



## [email protected]

sorry but gausebuilt boats are the nicest boats on the earth


> I Don't  know what you are on !  All Ankona Skiffs are Beautifull !!!
> 
> Now THIS is an UGLY Boat !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooo Sorry, gotta see some other pics. From that veiw it is one ugly boat! Sorry but us crackers tell it like it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Be nice noe.
Click to expand...


----------



## noeettica

I'm sure they are very "nice" Just not pretty ...

Hell my classic Aint pretty either ...


----------



## [email protected]

your right there not pretty there sexy


----------



## noeettica

That's how I like my Women ...



> your right there not pretty there sexy


----------



## Gramps

[smiley=no_derail.png] 


Thank you.


----------



## vise_master

> I Don't  know what you are on !  All Ankona Skiffs are Beautifull !!!
> 
> Now THIS is an UGLY Boat !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooo Sorry, gotta see some other pics. From that veiw it is one ugly boat! Sorry but us crackers tell it like it is!
Click to expand...

ha that would come from a gheenoe owner and i own a highsider nice boat outcast keep those pics coming


----------



## firewatercharter

Why isn't there any more and better pictures of this boat here? A close up pic of a livewell does us little justice. Also, why does Ankona advertise on a banner on microskiff but yet doesn't have anything on there site about the new skiff other than two sketches? I know some guys that are hot for these boats but are getting irratated because they can't see the dang boat. Little help guys.


----------



## bamboobill

firewatercharter,

I think Justin (out-cast) is trying to stretch out the suspense a bit.  His boat will look much more dramatic once they hang the motor and it goes through rigging,  gets its aluminum, etc.  I don't know, but perhaps he's waiting for it to be more complete before showing more of it.  Like I said, I don't know and am likely just talking outta my a$$.

As for the folks at Ankona, I suspect Mel and co. have been too busy making the molds to pop the pieces to build the first coupla boats to mess with the website.  Once they get a couple boats in the water I'm sure they'll set up an SUV 17 page with specs and updated pics.  The "sketches" you referred to are actually obscured shots of the prototype (plug), taken during wet testing.

At the risk of re-re-highjacking Justin's thread - if you want to see pictures, take a look at those posted by Mel (aka - copperhead) of my 17 found on page 8 of this thread - I'll be picking her up soon:

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1279756614/105


----------



## makin moves

Fish cane I think you hit the nail right on the head on that one


----------



## out-cast

> Fish cane I think you hit the nail right on the head on that one



Sho nuff did!! 

If you wanna know what the 17 will look like, look at a pic of the 14. Its the same beam, longer, similar deck cap, and the same endless possibilities. And believe me....when it's done you'll be tired of seeing pictures of it in my reports ;D

Look at reply #110 like Bill said. A few nice shots of his 17'er on the water.


----------



## TomFL

Coming along nicely, just in time for the mullet run!

-T


----------



## copperhead

Just a couple of pics with a fixed coffin box.  We'll be playing with this for a couple of weeks.  Website will be updated when its really complete,  its just my nature not to 'pre-annouce' and 'hype'.  We like to wait to get the facts out when we know what the 'facts' truly are.  More to come and thanks for the patience!  BTW, this will be at the huntforreds event this weekend in Titusville......


----------



## jrod0785

Man I love that boat!!! I cant wait for the day I put a order in on one. Thanks for the pics!!!


----------



## johnmauser

Thanks for the pic update Mel.


----------



## TidewateR

[smiley=eek2.gif] [smiley=eek2.gif] worth the wait!


----------



## Bob_Rogers

Nice looking boat. I'm going to be visiting your shop this winter to discuss what I want on my SUV 17.


----------



## Gonefishin

Very Nice. I am certain you will enjoy it. [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif]


----------



## firewatercharter

mel thanks for the pics. looks sharp


----------



## out-cast




----------



## makin moves

is it starting to get hard to sleep at night ;D ;D ;D


----------



## fishinforfun

Very nice, cant wait to see the boat finished. 
What hp tohatsu is that your putting on it?


----------



## out-cast

> is it starting to get hard to sleep at night ;D ;D ;D


You know it!!


> Very nice, cant wait to see the boat finished.
> What hp tohatsu is that your putting on it?


Thanks! 40hp TLDI


----------



## nate.

i asked on fs but got no response....

whats taking so long on this build?


----------



## out-cast

> i asked on fs but got no response....
> 
> whats taking so long on this build?





> Several changes during the build has caused several new molds to be made. As well as me not being available often enough to make decisions or me changing things around. Besides, I wouldn't want a boat that's slapped together in a matter of a couple weeks. Should be complete by the end of this month. Fish_cane's will likely be done sooner.


This hull is a new size of a existing model in Ankona's lineup. The hull was developed and tested a few months ago. Since then, molds for hatches, decks, consoles, boxes, and the like needed to be made. Takes some time to make plugs and molds. Some of the molds from the 14' Native SUV were modified, but most were built in the last few months. I have also effected the time line with not making decisions in time - color, options, rigging. Now that I'm done adding crap ;D it should be completed shortly.


----------



## paint it black

> i asked on fs but got no response....
> 
> whats taking so long on this build?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Several changes during the build has caused several new molds to be made. As well as me not being available often enough to make decisions or me changing things around. Besides, I wouldn't want a boat that's slapped together in a matter of a couple weeks. Should be complete by the end of this month. Fish_cane's will likely be done sooner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This hull is a new size of a existing model in Ankona's lineup. The hull was developed and tested a few months ago. Since then, molds for hatches, decks, consoles, boxes, and the like needed to be made. Takes some time to make plugs and molds. Some of the molds from the 14' Native SUV were modified, but most were built in the last few months. I have also effected the time line with not making decisions in time - color, options, rigging. Now that I'm done adding crap ;D it should be completed shortly.
Click to expand...


And you can't forget to mention that Ankona for the most part is just Mel and Rory, with some extra help on the weekends and such. 
So not only are they putting in work into these, but they also have to take care of the other orders.


----------



## oysterbreath

> I have also effected the time line with not making decisions in time - color, options, rigging. Now that I'm done adding crap ;D it should be completed shortly.


Ahhhhh come on bro...you say that as if you only slightly delayed the build time! lol Don't make me pull gramps into this! ;D
I feel ya though....gotta get exactly what you want! 

It's gonna be a sweet boat when it's all done. I just regret not seeing the demo 17 while I was there...


----------



## Nulbrik

Looked awesome at the hunt for reds today....


----------



## out-cast

Trailer is in. Total length on the trailer including the outboard should be close to 19'-19'3". Sweet! Looks like the rig will fit in the garage with room to spare.


----------



## paint it black

> Trailer is in. Total length on the trailer including the outboard should be close to 19'-19'3". Sweet! Looks like the rig will fit in the garage with room to spare.



How much was the spare and bracket upgrade?
And also, did you get "mag wheels" for the trailer too?
If so, how much? 

Thanks,

-Eric


----------



## pole_position

the wash down looks un poco deficil, tell me if i am wrong there seems to be some stagnanty areas, plus not much front or rear deck to stand on


----------



## out-cast

> the wash down looks  un poco deficil, tell me if i am wrong   there seems to be some stagnanty areas, plus not much front or rear deck to stand on


 [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=dont-feed-the-trolls.gif]


----------



## bamboobill

You gonna be able to swing by the shop tomorrow, Justin? I'd enjoy a guided tour of your boat. Naturally, I'll sign whatever non-disclosure documents you deem necessary.


----------



## HighSide25

this thing still not done? youre gonna miss the fall mullet run


----------



## TidewateR

How's the boat coming along? [smiley=spinning-on-head.gif]


----------



## out-cast

Everything is done except for the aluminum work and upholstery. Just a matter of days now. [smiley=headbang.gif]


----------



## snookdlb

hurry up out-cast and get your boat out of there, I'm a newby and even I have one on order. lol


----------



## paint it black

> Everything is done except for the aluminum work and upholstery. Just a matter of days now. [smiley=headbang.gif]


Nice!
You making it to the run?


----------



## out-cast

> Everything is done except for the aluminum work and upholstery. Just a matter of days now. [smiley=headbang.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!
> You making it to the run?
Click to expand...

No :'( But I'll be waiting at the dock when you guys pull up ;D I'll be at La Jolla Thursday night  Since I was unable to make the Gheenoe Rally due to my work schedule I decided to make it a point to regain that time I tried to get off. The family and I will be in Islamorada Thurs-Sun.


----------



## paint it black

Nice. 
Mel told me he was doing the same. See you guys out there. 


> Everything is done except for the aluminum work and upholstery. Just a matter of days now. [smiley=headbang.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!
> You making it to the run?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No :'( But I'll be waiting at the dock when you guys pull up ;D I'll be at La Jolla Thursday night  Since I was unable to make the Gheenoe Rally due to my work schedule I decided to make it a point to regain that time I tried to get off. The family and I will be in Islamorada Thurs-Sun.
Click to expand...


----------



## Gramps

Sweeeeet! Glad to hear it Justin!


----------



## makin moves

Ill be there thursday night untill sunday getting pumped ;D


----------



## paint it black

Is anyone making the cross? lol seems like everyone is just staying in islamorada. 
Alonzo informed me he's staying in la jolla friday-Saturday.

I'll probably be down to stay Friday through Sunday. 
I would like to make the run across though. I've just never done it, and let's say I cross on sat with the crew, who's going back to flamingo on Sunday? I don't have a gps. And I only know my way around flamingo, not the keys. Lol 

Sorry, I don't mean to derail.


----------



## out-cast

It's been a long awaited week and had today off. Stopped by the shop and picked her up. Still waiting on the aluminum work to be completed so when else would be a better time to break in the motor. I don't have the gps installed yet, so no numbers at this time. I'm certain that this boat/hull combo will break 35mph. The response of the motor is incredible and I've yet to open it up for more than 20 seconds. Today was a bit windy and the family was riding along so no chine walking today


----------



## out-cast

*Re: (updated)Ankona SUV 17 in the works!*


----------



## makin moves

Congrats the boat looks great, the throttle responce is awsome on those motors, 2 stroke plus fuel injected = good times ;D


----------



## Gramps

Congratulations Justin! It has been a long time coming and the boat is beautiful.


----------



## beavis

Nice Ride!


----------



## paint it black

It was nice to meet you, Justin.
The skiff looks GREAT in pics, and better in person.
I think I also might have seen you out by one of the islands.
I ran north toward the Oslo boat ramp.
From far, it looked like a baby blue SUV 17 with no platform and a trolling motor. lol

But anyway, the skiff looks great in person.
Congrats!

Too bad I couldn't go for that test run with ya!


----------



## out-cast

> It was nice to meet you, Justin.
> The skiff looks GREAT in pics, and better in person.
> I think I also might have seen you out by one of the islands.
> I ran north toward the Oslo boat ramp.
> From far, it looked like a baby blue SUV 17 with no platform and a trolling motor. lol
> 
> But anyway, the skiff looks great in person.
> Congrats!
> 
> Too bad I couldn't go for that test run with ya!


Thanks Eric. You'll get your chance next weekend to run it.


----------



## johnmauser

Your boat looks amazing, can't wait to see it with the aluminum work done. $300 deposit on a build is itching in my pocket


----------



## bamboobill

Congrats, Justin! She's a beaut - turned out really, really nice. Love that livewell/cooler. Looking forward to seeing her with the aluminum, and hearing where your top end comes in.


----------



## oysterbreath

Justin that's an awesome skiff! Man it was real fun watching that thing come to life! Turned out freaking great! I bet you are super geeked! Congrats man!


----------



## pescador72

Beautiful boat dude. I think I'm going to go with a 17 native also, hopefully next year


----------



## TomFL

You've got yourself a well-thought out, very clean and functional fishing machine there that looks to be set up perfectly.

Congrats on a great looking boat

-T


----------



## out-cast

I'll get some better shots next time I'm on the water. All that's left is upholstery and a push pole. Still breaking in the motor. I'm up to 6hrs or so and have seen 34mph with 14g of fuel, 2 passengers plus me and 7gal in the livewell.


----------



## Gramps

I like the leaning post! Are you done changing your mind now?  


Time to go fishin! [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif]


----------



## jrod0785

I am in LOVE!! I second the leaning post. I think it looks sick and looks like it will work great with that style console. Keep the pics coming!!


----------



## johnmauser

I HATE YOU...please take that as a compliment! You've got my dream boat sitting there!


----------



## paint it black

So Justin, what's te actual story of the runaway skiff?


----------



## out-cast

> So Justin, what's te actual story of the runaway skiff?


I'd rather save face and not disclose any info other than I did recover my skiff and the operator safely within 5min of the incident. Chit happens and I am happy he didn't get hurt, my boat could have been replaced if something happened to it. I don't recommend chasing a runaway skiff and only chased it on impulse. I could only imagine what could have gone wrong...........like the SUV landing in my lap while driving the Copperhead


----------



## paint it black

That is insane. 
I wanted to try out your skiff but you were never around. And then when I heard what happened, I didn't want to bother. Lol

Seemed like an intense experience. 


> So Justin, what's te actual story of the runaway skiff?
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather save face and not disclose any info other than I did recover my skiff and the operator safely within 5min of the incident. Chit happens and I am happy he didn't get hurt, my boat could have been replaced if something happened to it. I don't recommend chasing a runaway skiff and only chased it on impulse. I could only imagine what could have gone wrong...........like the SUV landing in my lap while driving the Copperhead
Click to expand...


----------



## makin moves

ended well and its something we wont soon forget lesson learned always wear the lanyard end of story.


----------



## paint it black

> ended well and its something we wont soon forget lesson learned always wear the lanyard end of story.


Glad everything turned out alright!


I didn't mean to stir anything up.

Here's a shot I got of your skiff, Justin.
Not a great picture, but it is a pic of your skiff. lol









So what's your top speed at WOT? 

This skiff looked badass up in Ft. Pierce last week, and even better with the aluminum work.


----------



## out-cast

Thanks Eric. Yeah, I'm real happy with the aluminum. I managed to get her up to 34mph in that slop with a decent load. 2 1/2 people, 14g fuel, and about 8gal in the livewell. I can't wait until the wind lays down and I lighten the load to see what it'll do. I'm hoping 36-37mph. I hope they change the max hp to 40hp because 50 would be a bit dangerous with that hull. Can't wait to get down to the 305 to chase some feesh, you'll get your chance to run it


----------



## oysterbreath

Dude, that skiff is just AWESOME! I mean, I liked it when it was being worked on now I freaking love it now that it is done!

So when is Mel gonna post some pictures of his Shop SUV17? I wanna see that one too.


----------



## out-cast

D-man, the shop 17 is next to mine in the picture above.

Here's another taken by paint it black(Eric)


----------



## paint it black

Get down here for some ultra skinny crystal clear redfish hunting, or some bonefish hunting and we can put that thing to the test!

I'm thinking of heading up to Round Island on the weekend maybe.
If Mel isn't too busy, I'll be stopping by the shop.
Probably fish afterwards.


----------



## deerfly

Justin, the skiff looks great, but you knew that already.


----------



## makin moves

Heres a sweet pic of the skiff from above


----------



## swampfox

SWeet boat!! But that one next to yours looks more my style. Anyone know what make and model is? Looks kinda like a glades.


----------



## makin moves

those are both suv 17


----------



## out-cast

> SWeet boat!! But that one next to yours looks more my style. Anyone know what make and model is? Looks kinda like a glades.


Eric is correct. Both skiffs pictured above are Ankona Native SUV 17's.

Thanks deerfly! There's too many members named Eric


----------



## paint it black

Odd thing is that there were three of us at La Jolla who also owned an Ankona


> SWeet boat!! But that one next to yours looks more my style. Anyone know what make and model is? Looks kinda like a glades.
> 
> 
> 
> Eric is correct. Both skiffs pictured above are Ankona Native SUV 17's.
> 
> Thanks deerfly! There's too many members named Eric
Click to expand...


----------



## out-cast




----------



## makin moves

the seat pads and push pole are looking good any other new upgrades


----------



## pole_position

Lookin good like i knew it would. Now are you gonna back off the throttle when I come to Jensen so I can keep up? THATS FAST! I am pretty much at 30 on a good day, maybe I need to start throwing stuff overboard ;D


----------



## out-cast

Finally have some tunes onboard . Hopefully I'll be able to post a report this weekend.


----------



## makin moves

Nothing like catching reds while jamming out ;D


----------



## out-cast

> Nothing like catching reds while jamming out  ;D


You got it.


----------



## Jorge_Bravo

Glad your liking the boat! Looks so sweet!!


----------



## oysterbreath

> You got it.


Cradle robber! You and LT both gonna get in trouble for that! lol
Sweet thought you got your tunes all rigged up!


----------



## copperhead




----------



## silverking91

Beautiful skiff, the new 17s are sweeeet!


----------



## out-cast

> Beautiful skiff, the new 17s are sweeeet!


Thanks! 

On a side note: Always an open seat if anyone is ever in the St Lucie area. [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## sidelock

Hi All, Just another newbie here that happen to stumble upon this website and came across this thread .I am so impressed with the Native 17 SUV and its affordability that I'm planning on ordering one once I figure out exactly what I want.
I would be greatful if some of you owners out there would share some insight and helpful information such as how this boat performs , handles the chop etc. as well as what changes or improvements if any, you would make , such as layout, H.P, tiller or console,trim tabs,etc. I realize that a lot depends on personal preference and intended application but other opinions may have some merit.
Thanks.


----------



## bmack

x2 on that, those 17's are sweet lookin'. Beautiful boat in the pic


----------



## out-cast

> Beautiful boat in the pic


Thanks!


> I would be greatful if some of you owners out there would share some insight and helpful information such as how this boat performs , handles the chop etc. as well as what changes or improvements if any, you would make , such as layout, H.P, tiller or console,trim tabs,etc. I realize that a lot depends on personal preference and intended application but other opinions may have some merit.
> Thanks.


I wouldn't change my setup one bit. They built it exactly how I wanted. As far as capabilities, it has surpassed my expectations. Everyone has there own impression of what "chop" is or can be. To me, chop is what I would question crossing, say...1'-2'. IMO most boats in this class will be similar as far as handling impact, with the exception of how dry you will stay. The only time I've EVER been sprayed is when it was crosswind of 20+mph winds. Not many inshore boats, if any boat, would stand a chance. As most would say on this or any forum......WET TEST. Let me know if your ever in the area.


----------



## makin moves

Ive been out on my mom and dads suv 17 about 4 times now and I must say the boat is great. They have the boat for the most part set up exactly like out-cast boat, the only diff. is the rear bench. Every time I get out on the boat Iam more and more impressed with it. Very suprised about how much room is on the boat even with it having the center console. Thats also with 4 people on it. The draft and speed is great on the boat again with 4 people on it. I would have to say one of my favorite features on the boat is the size of the front deck and also the little live well in the front deck.  heres a pic of the boat. btw I still love my copperhead and wouldnt have done anything different. I now have the best of both worlds copperhead or suv17 to choose from its a win win ;D


----------



## sidelock

Is that YAMAHA a 30HP or 40HP ?


----------



## logandorn96

theres 16 pages and i got little time, so i dont feel like searching,... if you dont mind me asking, how much about did you spend totally?

and how much on just boat and all its ad ons


----------



## Flyline

man this is soooo sweet!  Once I get a house with must have garage and NO hoa then Ankona 17 is next for me for a family boat hopefully.  when I get it then a ankona 17 and my gheenoe fits in the garage just perfect. 


I need check it out


----------



## out-cast

> theres 16 pages and i got little time, so i dont feel like searching,... if you dont mind me asking, how much about did you spend totally?
> 
> and how much on just boat and all its ad ons


Pm sent. The skiff could be well equipped for little money compared to "name brand". Hull price starts at $3675. No, I'm not a sales rep or shareholder ;D


> man this is soooo sweet! Once I get a house with must have garage and NO hoa then Ankona 17 is next for me for a family boat hopefully. when I get it then a ankona 17 and my gheenoe fits in the garage just perfect.
> 
> 
> I need check it out


Blake, it's definitely an attainable dream


----------



## Surfincb

I noticed your navy blue boat is from Florida. Where did you get it? I'm looking for one in the Daytona Beach area!

Thanks... plus! Are you completely loving it? Anything to warn or share about? Planning on ordering very soon!
Thanks


----------



## out-cast

The navy blue boat is Eric's(makinmoves)parents. It is an SUV 17 as well, built by Ankona Boats in Ft Pierce, FL.


----------



## Surfincb

Outcast I was following you on florida sportsman's site as well. Tell me more about yours since you've had it a while now? Thanks


----------



## out-cast

The 40hp seems to suit it just right. Great hole shot, great throttle response, and I'm happy with the top speed around 37mph. It steers with ease and has very minimal slide in tight turns. Poling it is incredible. I wasn't sure what to expect since I had only poled the SUV14, Copperhead, and my old Gheenoe. It tracked well and hull slap was nonexistent. What else would you like to know? Let me know if your ever in the Fort Peirce/Vero area.


----------



## Surfincb

How is the stability fishing from the front? I was thinking the 30hp Evinrude? Or do you think I need 40? I don't care much about the speed aspect. I love pretty much the exact layout of your boat so you're my guideline when I order. Anything else you'd do differently? 
Thanks by the way


----------



## out-cast

The front deck is really stable. 2 people can easily fish the bow. Here is a pic of Gramps_ on the bow to give you an idea of space.








What would I do different........

-I should've listened to Mel when he told me the 12gal fuel tank was big enough, I opted for the 14gal.
-Add an onboard charger
-Add rod holders to the platform

Besides that, I wouldn't change anything else.

They have a demo/shop SUV17 with a Tohatsu 30 tiller and it moves nicely, maybe 30-31mph. It was alot of fun with the jet-drive too  Depending on your fishing range you can probably run a 6 gallon tank too.


----------



## Cody_F

Nice Boat , Seen it in person.


----------



## Gramps

Is that a fat joke? [smiley=watching-you.gif]

I agree with Out-Cast; an on-board charger and a few rod holders (horizontal & vertical/angled) would be the only change.


----------



## Surfincb

Wow thanks for the update and pictures so quickly. My wife and I were just talking about this boat and if i'll be happy with it 2 years down the road. I really think it will do everything that I need and want. I fish mostly backwaters for reds and trout. I've been reading on the Tohatsu motors and they're actually getting good reviews. I was planning on upgrading to the evinrude but I may not now. 

What do you think about a forward compartment hatch? That seems like it would be a nice addition.


----------



## out-cast

> Is that a fat joke?  [smiley=watching-you.gif]


 ;DNo Scott, calm down Tex. ;D


> Nice Boat , Seen it in person.


Thanks Cody.


> What do you think about a forward compartment hatch?  That seems like it would be a nice addition.


The fuel tank and foam block is under the forward most part of the bow which nearly consumes half of the space under the deck. Standard option is the large bulkhead hatch. It's perfect for storing items like the TM battery, castnet, and pfds. Were you talking about a bulkhead hatch or a deck hatch? It' nice not having to worry about stubbing your tow on a hatch ring or other hardware. Besides, it's one less thing on the boat to create noise that could spook a fish.


----------



## Surfincb

Okay, makes things clearer! I'm so ready to order this thing, just waiting on my SeaRay to sell at the dealer! I'm ready to get on these reds here in the Spring!

I'm sure i'll have more questions soon!


----------



## Surfincb

See, I knew i'd have more questions  Do you have a jackplate on yours or anyone else you've seen? Do you need a jackplate on this boat? I plan on going in some shallow water in the lagoon!!
I was thinking about the shorter shaft engine as well?


----------



## out-cast

My 40 is a 20" shaft with a higher transom. I think Mel can build it to accommodate a 15". No, I don't have or need a jackplate. I know Gramps_ in Texas is considering a JP and a cupped prop. How shallow do you wanna run?


----------



## Surfincb

Mosquito lagoon runs pretty shallow. Probably 1-4 feet.


----------



## Gramps

> Mosquito lagoon runs pretty shallow.  Probably 1-4 feet.


If I may interject, 1-4' aint shallow!   In an effort to not derail the thread, PM me if you want more info on a JP setup with the 17 hull. But it's not needed unless you plan to run long distances in sub 2' water depth.


----------



## makin moves

the problem with the short shaft motor in you may have clearance problems with the steering arm hitting the rear deck of the boat. I had the problem when I ran a a short shaft motor on my copperhead. When I bought a new motor I went with the longer shaft and Mel built the back of the boat back up and problem was solved


----------



## swaddict

> Mosquito lagoon runs pretty shallow.  Probably 1-4 feet.
> 
> 
> 
> If I may interject, 1-4' aint shallow!   In an effort to not derail the thread, PM me if you want more info on a JP setup with the 17 hull.  But it's not needed unless you plan to run long distances in sub 2' water depth.
Click to expand...

Definitely makes a difference on what kind of boat you have and where you plan on launching from during the winter.  1' is plenty shallow to run in without messing the bottom up, if not running over sand bottom.


----------



## Surfincb

Now, when I say 1-4', 4' is on a good day. Majorit of the hunting ground is 1-2', which is pretty darn shallow in my book for 21,000 acres of water 
I sent an email to Mel with ideas and just waiting to hear back from him. I bet he's at the Miami show! Should be putting my order in next week and I'll start to share my photos soon!!

Thanks again everyone for the feedback!


----------



## logandorn96

Im thinking of getting a 17, How dry do you stay when driving, hopefully better than my j16


----------



## Surfincb

Btw outcast is that your YouTube video walking the suv thru the water??


----------



## out-cast

> Im thinking of getting a 17, How dry do you stay when driving, hopefully better than my j16





> I wouldn't change my setup one bit. They built it exactly how I wanted. As far as capabilities, it has surpassed my expectations. Everyone has there own impression of what "chop" is or can be. To me, chop is what I would question crossing, say...1'-2'. IMO most boats in this class will be similar as far as handling impact, with the exception of how dry you will stay. The only time I've EVER been sprayed is when it was crosswind of 20+mph winds. Not many inshore boats, if any boat, would stand a chance. As most would say on this or any forum......WET TEST. Let me know if your ever in the area.






> Btw outcast is that your YouTube video walking the suv thru the water??


Yeah. It was the day I picked it up from Mel. Figured we'd get it on the water to start breaking in the motor. It's definitely a 6-7" boat. Found out today what it takes to get stuck :-[








Which was fine since it was to find a TON of these...


----------



## Guest

> Im thinking of getting a 17, How dry do you stay when driving, hopefully better than my j16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't change my setup one bit. They built it exactly how I wanted. As far as capabilities, it has surpassed my expectations. Everyone has there own impression of what "chop" is or can be. To me, chop is what I would question crossing, say...1'-2'. IMO most boats in this class will be similar as far as handling impact, with the exception of how dry you will stay. The only time I've EVER been sprayed is when it was crosswind of 20+mph winds. Not many inshore boats, if any boat, would stand a chance. As most would say on this or any forum......WET TEST. Let me know if your ever in the area.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw outcast is that your YouTube video walking the suv thru the water??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah. It was the day I picked it up from Mel. Figured we'd get it on the water to start breaking in the motor. It's definitely a 6-7" boat. Found out today what it takes to get stuck :-[
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which was fine since it was to find a TON of these...
Click to expand...


So 6"-7" is what you are getting. Is that with a person on the poling platform and another on the bow?

My guess is that you can get sub 6" draft with a Merc. 25hp 2 stroke tiller with no rear deck, center console.

That should take about 200lbs-300lbs off the skiff.


----------



## out-cast

> So 6"-7" is what you are getting. Is that with a person on the poling platform and another on the bow?
> 
> My guess is that you can get sub 6" draft with a Merc. 25hp 2 stroke tiller with no rear deck, center console.
> 
> That should take about 200lbs-300lbs off the skiff.


Yes. It will draft a bit more if your solo and on the platform. Maybe an extra inch. I think Mel wet tested with a bare bones hull, 25hp 2s, and 2 people onboard. He reported 5-6" I believe. I'll do my best to remember to actually measure it next time I'm out. I'm certain the way mine is setup that you can easily shed 250lbs+ not including going with a smaller outboard. It was floating 4.5" in the picture above with just my son onboard.


----------



## Surfincb

Hey,

You might want to let Mel know, that your video pretty much was my deciding factor in buying this boat. I can't tell you the number of times i've looked at and shown that youtube video to people!

Richard at Bossman told me my boat got started today!! And seeing your pictures with your kids makes me jones all that much more! 

BTW, how in the world did you get stuck?


----------



## out-cast

I'm not concerned about receiving credit for steering anyone toward the Ankona direction. Mel and Rory are good people and have taken care of me long before I was in the market for another boat. How I got stuck----I guess I ran out of water :-[ I entered a mud flat during the last hour of outgoing tide. I knew I'd have a hard time getting out. I poled the whole way in from the channel against a ripping tide. Fished until the water quit moving and then tried to leave by poling out. I pushed until the boat wouldn't move, then got out and dragged it out of the mud


----------



## Surfincb

I have to say, that's awesome man! At least you got out but I bet it wasn't that hard right! 

PS Great video you linked me to with your son!


----------



## out-cast

Picked up a pin anchor from anytide from http://www.skinnyanglersgear.com/ I'll try to post pics of the install tomorrow. I love fishing from this skiff!


----------



## Surfincb

Pretty red right there! Yeah, lets see it. I just added the StayPut to mine!! Haven't gotten to use it yet because i've been fishing deeper waters.


----------



## out-cast

Here are a few crappy camera phone pics of the interior and pin anchor from anytide. I know, I know, the pics suck :-[


----------



## Surfincb

Where's the anchor system?


----------



## out-cast

> Where's the anchor system?


1st picture under the rod/reel. I fastened the clips to the gunnel mount rod holders. anytide also included a pad to protect the surface from damage by the handle. I prefer the rope/lanyard method so that when the boat moves from wake or chop, there isn't any noise compared to a fixed mount system.


----------



## kstovall82

nice setup out-cast your boat is pretty much my deciding factor on the SUV 17 now the more important decisions, layout and rigging. leaning toward etec 50.


----------



## Surfincb

A 50hp on an ankona 17? Man that would be fast fast and fast. I've got the 30 on mine and can't picture having more, well maybe the 40, hehe!! Let me know what you decide!


----------



## SilentHunter

> I dont think we will be seeing that mold sit empty anytime soon ;D



its still not empty... with alot on order


----------



## Knight Patrol

> I dont think we will be seeing that mold sit empty anytime soon ;D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its still not empty... with alot on order
Click to expand...

I can only hope mine is in the mold or going in very soon!


----------



## out-cast

Seeking interest

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1336433244/2#2


----------



## DavidIvey

I just hope I get mine back soon! I literally missing out on all the good fishing. Once this water warms up its gonna be SLOW. :'(


----------



## Surfincb

outcast I can't believe you'd sell your boat!! Your boat was the inspiration behind me getting mine.


----------



## ekimmicroskiff

Out-Cast.... Thanks for the delivery! I will try to take good care of her! I've had about 15 neighbors stop by today to check it out. Had to completely change my garage layout and am still 3 inches short to out it straight in. I will be reaching out to Mel this week to see if we can shorten the trailer a bit. Thanks again man! You are awesome to deal with.


----------



## ekimmicroskiff

Some recent pics and mods:


----------



## ekimmicroskiff

Seeking Interest....

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1336433244/15#24


----------

